

Differences Among IEEE 754 Implementations (1997) - xvirk
http://www.validgh.com/goldberg/addendum.html

======
simonster
My understanding is that when you use SSE/AVX instructions to perform floating
point operations (and nowadays most compilers do when compiling for x86_64,
even for code that isn't vectorizable), then Intel CPUs are what this article
"single/double systems" and not "extended-based systems." But I'm not an FP
expert, so please correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
AaronFriel
I believe that is correct, as the SSE/AVX instructions specify double
arguments, and it's the not-quite deprecated x87 extension that supports
80-bit extended-precision floats.

~~~
Zardoz84
SSE2 or superior

